# Intro from a Newbie



## Elayna (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey everyone....

Just wanted to say HI and see what the boards were all about. Still kinda finding my way around and seeing the different topics.   
Hopefully i will be able to contribute some good thoughts on alot of the topics, and I look forward to chatting with you all.
Oh BTW, Im a huge geek and love to talk and talk and talk. LOL.

So anyhoo.....Will post some more elsewhere.....Just wanted to say Hi, soo....HI!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 25, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Can you tell us a little more about yourself and any training you've had?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

:wavey:


----------



## Elayna (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, 

I live in Atlanta GA.   Im a mom of a perfect son.  LOL...tottaly biased on that front.  Been married for 2 years now...tottaly loving it.  Age...well...old enough to know better.  LOL

I have had training in Aikido, Judo and several others.   As you can tell i move around alot.  I have been searching for the one that fits me and my personality.   I have yet to find a martial arts, that....is not solely based on rank, physical ability or politics.   Im a bit picky.  LOL.  (also have lived in 12 different places in 10 years...that might play a bit into it.  LOL)

Im a very outgoing person who loves a good debate.(was in my college debate team.)   But...I definatly dont like convo with no leway if you know what i mean.  Convo is good, as long as all ears and eyes are open.  
But i can definatly laugh and you, and laugh at me.

Hmmm....thats all i can think of right now...but ill answer any questions anyone has to the best of my ability.

Love you all....


----------



## Drac (Jul 25, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Enjoy your time here...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 25, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Elayna!


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to the group! artyon:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  I saw your posting in the Ninjitsu forum and was going to suggest a posting in Meet & Greet, but I think this has it covered!  I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Elayna (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks all for the awesome welcome.See you all on "the boards"  WHOOHOO


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MartialTalk!!

I'm going to move this to the Meet & Greet Forum, 'kay?


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT   :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.
Glad to have someone with so much energy, looking forward to the chats
terry


----------



## Elayna (Jul 25, 2006)

OMG everyone is just so sweet.    Im tottaly serious.Ok, the having lots of energy is because of starbucks at 3 in the morning, after changing poopy diapers.  LOL.And...yea...Im a gemini.  Hehehehehe.....Ok...So love you all....TO THE BOARDS>>WHOOHOOTTYL


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  12 places in 10 years?!  Man, I'd just leave the boxes packed .  Good luck in your search.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to see you lost that colored font...


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Elayna!  I believe I said Hi over in the Ninjutsu section yesterday, also.  Enjoy Martial Talk!


----------



## green meanie (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome! Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT, great to have you aboard


----------



## Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome Elayna! :wavey:


----------

